# Johnnyopolis vs iPhone 3G



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Taking a look at my iPhone yesterday I realised that it was in good need of a detail..! Even though its only a few days old...

First off I gave it a quick inspection.










Lots of finger prints!

I then used my Detailing World torch to throw a bit more light on the subject :thumb:



















After inspection I decided I would go down the Zaino route for this detail (suprise suprise ) As I was looking for both shine and durability.

I equiped myself with my trust Zaino kit and cracked on.










The process started with a Z-6 Wipedown as I didnt feel it needed foaming or washing with Z-7 at this very early stage of ownership I felt it would have also been a waste of 2 x 5 gallon buckets.

Z-6 Wipedown...



















and buffed off with the new Zaino Microfibre cloth.










I then did a quick inspection and the shine and reflection was returning.



















Next up, was a coat or 2 of Z-2 as I wanted some good protection and reflection from the iphone.

I used just one small drop and applied in straight vertical lines.










and then left to haze and dry



















Once I had done a couple of layers and buffed them off I was left with quite a glossy shine 










There was only one thing left to do and that was a quick spritz of Z-8 (I love the smell of this gear)



















A quick buff off and I think you will agree it looks great :argie:

Been using it today and it doesnt seem to pick finger print marks up quite so much either.

Thanks for Reading.

Johnny

ps. I accept no responsibilty or liabilty for iphones that are treated with the same procedure as mine and then subsequantly dropped due to the ultimate slickness that has been applied.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What's your name? VXRMARC?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:lol::thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> What's your name? VXRMARC?


Wash your mouth out with soap.

I am far better looking..!

Johnny

ps. Mods if you feel like banning Rmorgan for being so rude to me feel free 

pps. So when was the last time you put a detail of ANYTHING up huh huh  At least im trying


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

LOL. You have too much time on your hands John.:thumb:

Love the smell of Z8, I find I use it just for a smell sensation top up now.:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Robbieben said:


> LOL. You have too much time on your hands John.:thumb:
> 
> Love the smell of Z8, I find I use it just for a smell sensation top up now.:lol:


Thanks Robbie  I just noticed I have a pm from you that I havent replied too!! Will do that tonight!

Johnny


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: Class !


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap.
> 
> I am far better looking..!
> 
> ...


I put my porsche detail up a little while ago...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74446&highlight=porsche+vs+destiny

Have we had any good weather since then?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> I put my porsche detail up a little while ago...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74446&highlight=porsche+vs+destiny
> 
> Have we had any good weather since then?


Ah! I stand corrected 

Probably not much good weather in welsh Wales though... Every time I hit the bridge it starts raining!!!

Johnny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Aye it's like someone flciks a switch when I cross the bridge. The Heavens open!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

hoping to get an iPhone tomorrow so might just try this 

certainly looks very shiny :lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't let DaveKG see this or he'll have lined up 7 iPhones for a side by side test


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice work 

lets see a pic of your desk and equipment then, after just getting a macbook, im a bit obsessed with all this mac business now :lol:


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice one 

Typing this on exactly the same keyboard and I guess the same mac as you :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Hehe, I like that :thumb:

Might do the same on mine


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> hoping to get an iPhone tomorrow so might just try this
> 
> certainly looks very shiny :lol:


You decided to go for one then?

I'm going to get so much stick from the Mrs for waxing my iPhone now...


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

cooo kooo :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> nice work
> 
> lets see a pic of your desk and equipment then, after just getting a macbook, im a bit obsessed with all this mac business now :lol:


Let me clean the desk up first 

Johnny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Are you planning on any machine correction on it soon? :lol:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Looking good John :thumb:where can i get some of those Zaino mf's from?can't see em on the site ,are they going to be available soon.That Z8 is the best smelling gear i've ever used,think i'll clean my old Samsung just so it smells good


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

lois97 said:


> Looking good John :thumb:where can i get some of those Zaino mf's from?can't see em on the site ,are they going to be available soon.That Z8 is the best smelling gear i've ever used,think i'll clean my old Samsung just so it smells good


Z8 smells good enough to drink :lol: why not i already use it as a aftershave :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Looking good John :thumb:where can i get some of those Zaino mf's from?can't see em on the site ,are they going to be available soon.That Z8 is the best smelling gear i've ever used,*think i'll clean my old Samsung* just so it smells good


Is that some slang for todger?

Johnny nice work, worryingly Grizzle did suggest this to me today!

I can see a sub section of the showroom for Iphone details! (might get some more interest than the usual in there :lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent haha!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha, I put a coat of Z Concours on mine the other day, but it hasn't improved the finger-printing/grease lol.

Ah well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Let me clean the desk up first
> 
> Johnny


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

i need to know the best sealant for a nokia, one of my customers needs it
doing next week?? any ideas:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

What are you like?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

VXR Marc will be mad he didnt think of this one :lol:


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice work! Im very jealous of the iPhone 3G, i only have the first generation model, but that still is better than pretty much every other phone.

Any suggestions on what i could use to clean my metal back?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ZERO said:


> Very nice work! Im very jealous of the iPhone 3G, i only have the first generation model, but that still is better than pretty much every other phone.
> 
> Any suggestions on what i could use to clean my metal back?


Meguiars NXT Metal Polish


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lois97 said:


> Looking good John :thumb:where can i get some of those Zaino mf's from?can't see em on the site ,are they going to be available soon.That Z8 is the best smelling gear i've ever used,think i'll clean my old Samsung just so it smells good


I may be able to hook you up at the ****neys this month if you there?

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

timmyboy said:


> i need to know the best sealant for a nokia, one of my customers needs it
> doing next week?? any ideas:thumb:


Hmmm now let me see.... Zai... errr Za.... Oh yeah.... Zaino 

lol

Follow my patented process and your are sure for success...

Johnny :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kev_mk3 said:


> VXR Marc will be mad he didnt think of this one :lol:


 I have a couple more up my sleeve too 

Johnny


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

HAHA! fantastic!

I would have used a Zaino AIO base though personally.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if I can wrestle my new 3G from my wife's hands I'm going to try it as well :lol:


----------



## e1nonsy (Oct 17, 2010)

great post


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

epic thread ressurection! :doublesho


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHA AMAZING :thumb::lol:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats next?full correction on the tic-tac box :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Johnny pmsl when r the micro cloths out?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> epic thread ressurection! :doublesho


lol. :lol:

I might do a detail on my Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

What no 50:50! 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice bit of work there


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

i bet its a nightmare to grip now!


----------

